# Okay, kefir newbie here - questions!



## Good Goats

Hi all,

Okay, I got some kefir granules. I am just wondering if I should follow the directions on the box, and if it's like yogurt where you can take some of the stuff that you already made and put it in more milk and it makes more? Here's what the directions on the box say (the brand is Yo'gourmet, Freeze-dried Kefir Starter):
1. Heat 1 quart of milk to 180 F, or bring to the boiling point.
2. Dissolve 5g of culture in a small amount of the cooled milk in a cup. Pour back into the quart and mix well.
3. Pour the inoculated milk into a clean container, cover and let stand at room temperature until curd forms (approximately 24 hours).
4. Refrigerate about 8 hrs to stop the process.
5. Stir to liquefy and enjoy. Always store kefir in the refrigerator.

Okay, if anybody could help me that would be great! I have LOTS of MILK!

Thanks,
Suriyah


----------



## Guest

Sorry, I don't have any experience with the culture, only the live grains. I hope someone els can help you though.

Christy


----------



## Sondra

If I am not mistaken it is a one time deal with the culture. But will do some checking.


----------



## Sondra

Well this one says you can make 7batches so tho it isn't the same brand as yours, give it a try.

Instructions to Activate Starter:

Into a glass container mix together the entire contents of one foil package of kefir starter with one quart of slightly warmed milk (about skin temperature, or 92° F). Shake, stir or whip with whisk to mix well.

Put on lid. Let sit to ferment at room temperature for 18-24 hours. You will notice it is ready if the milk has thickened and has a distinctive, sour fragrance. Final consistency is a pourable, but not "cat with a spoon" thick. Once thickened, shake or stir vigorously and place into the refrigerator. Even in your refrigerator the fermentation process continues, but chilling will slow down the fermentation of the healthy bacteria and beneficial yeast.

After initial activation each packet can be used to make 7 additional batches. Instructions are included here for creating one quart of or up to one gallon of Kefir at a time. 

Transfer Instructions
Once your initial batch of kefir has been made and before you finish drinking it, start your second batch. Take some of your previous batch of kefir and add it to a new batch of warmed milk. You may repeat this step up to 7 times before you need another foil packet. Our unique kefir starter contains strong, viable lactobacillus bacteria and two strains of beneficial yeast that are unusually hardy, making the transfer process possible. 

For 1 quart of organic milk- use 2 Tbsp of previous batch

For ½ gallon of organic milk- use 2/3 cups of previous batch

For 1 gallon of organic milk-use one cup of previous batch

When you transfer kefir into new milk, be sure not to add more than the recommended amounts of previous batch. Adding too much kefir from your previous batch can result in a taste more sour than you prefer. You simply take some kefir from each batch to make the next batch. You can make 7 generations of kefir before the yeast will begin to become crowed out by the more aggressive lactobacillus organisms.

Enjoy your kefir plain or add sweetener, non-alcoholic flavorings, fruits, or spices like nutmeg or cinnamon.


----------



## Good Goats

Thanks Sondra. I will have to try that... maybe tomorrow. I will let ya'll know how it goes!

Suriyah


----------



## Good Goats

Alright. . . hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving.

I made kefir the other day. It is good. . . I just need ideas for flavoring it since I don't like it plain. I tried chocolate, but that wasn't that good... kefir is suppose to be fruity! Well, according to me .

So if anybody has any recipes/things they'd like to share, feel free to!

Oh, BTW, Sondra - I made it the way you did. Later I will probably take some of it and put it in some more milk and see if it works.

Thanks,
Suriyah


----------



## KJFarm

Sondra, when you get back from your trip, I need to talk to you about getting some Kefir grains. Need advise for using it in my lambars next Spring. PM me when you get home. Thanks


----------



## Guest

Kefir smoothies are so good, I don't even measure any more, I put about one cup of kefir in the blender, 1/2 to 3/4 cup of strawberries, handful of ice cubes, and a couple of tablespoons of sugar and blend until all ice is crushed and smooth... So So good, you can use peaches, blueberries, mangos, applesauce and cinnamon..


----------



## Patty13637

I take about 3/4 of a half a gallon jar and add coconut milk , a can of crushed pineapple , a bannana or 2 and a splash of OJ . Throw it thru the blender chill and yumyum.

Patty


----------



## baileybunch

I don't have a blender or even a mixer right now (all gone to appliance heaven lately). I drink those "Naked" juices in the refrigerator section. I used 1/2 a juice and 1/2 kefir and shook it up. It was GREAT!


----------



## Good Goats

Good idea Susie. I took some of the first batch and made another batch with it (how Sondra said to) and it came out perfectly fine. I haven't done it again, but it worked the first time at least!

Thanks everyone!
Suriyah


----------

